# Wicd encryption settings missing

## xman1

For the life of me, I can't seem to get the encryption settings to come up in the wicd-kde client.  I pick a network, check the encryption check box, and then try to use the pull down menu of available encryption options but the drop down menu does not work.  Has anyone run into this before?  Wicd connects with a wired connection just fine, so I know it is working.

As for the encryption options set in the active file, they are all there so they should be displayed as an option:

```
wpa

wpa-peap

wpa-psk

wpa-psk-hex

wpa2-leap

wpa2-peap

wep-hex

wep-passphrase

wep-shared

leap

ttls

eap

peap

peap-tkip

eap-tls

psu

```

My guess is that this is a permissions thing and I am not finding it.

-X

----------

## xman1

Gave up on this.  Switched to NetworkManager.  This works.

-X

----------

## lordgandalf

I am with the same problem. Anyone knows how to solve it?

----------

## x.para

same here, any solution?

----------

